# The currency conversion is a bit broken...



## Geostar (Mar 7, 2011)

Erm... These are some expensive flashcarts....


----------



## Costello (Mar 7, 2011)

this is annoying
the currency rates are set to update automatically every day
but for some reason it fails every once in a while...
last time we had the CAD set to -1.00 and it made all prices input by canadian stores turn into "lowest prices!" which fucked the website.
i'll keep this thread open in case it happens again...


----------



## Evo.lve (Mar 8, 2011)

PLEASE turn it off, the Australian dollar is still higher than the US dollar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No but seriously, why not set it to get info from like a bank site or whatever? (or is that what it already does?)


----------



## Costello (Mar 14, 2011)

yes, that is already what it does.
i have no idea why it fails sometimes...


----------



## DSdonkey77 (May 16, 2011)

lol, this is pretty funny!


----------

